# Painting Aquarium Items



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

If you look at my pictures, you will notice the centerpeice which is fake driftwood made by topfin. After looking at many of yalls pictures, I've been digging actual driftwood. I've tried driftwood before, but didnt like how it staied my water, and also the process in water logging it. I was wondering if I could paint the fake driftwood piece a darker more realistic driftwood color? If I can, what type of paint and what would be the process in doing so?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Anything suggestions?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Provided that the paint is allowed to cure completely I don't see the reason not too. Use Krylon Fusion spray paint as this is aquarium safe.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah thats what I think I am going to do. I have been hearing that from others as well. I plan to let whateverI paint cure for about a month, so it completely gases out.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Also, In a filter, does it matter what order the media is in, or is there a specific order. I was wanting to add some ceramic media to a HOB, for some added filtration. there are little compartments, that allows me to add something. What do you all think?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I've always kept ceramic rings and/or stars in the middle section of my filters. Coarse pads on the bottom, bio-media in the middle, fine pads or floss at the top.

So far, so good with the placement.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Romad said:


> I've always kept ceramic rings and/or stars in the middle section of my filters. Coarse pads on the bottom, bio-media in the middle, fine pads or floss at the top.
> 
> So far, so good with the placement.


Appreciate it. I figured there wasnt a general rule, but I just wanted to be sure. I will stick with what you do, and just place the media in the middle of those floss pads.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Ive been hearing that I could use Drylok (what people use on DIY backgrounds) and color using quikrete coloring to get the color I want. Anyone have any ideas about this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scottydoesntknow00 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Drylok*

CinBos,

Not sure if you're still monitoring this thread but the Drylok stuff works well for DIY backgrounds. Like Tazman said with any paint/sealer/stain in the tank, allow it to dry fully and then perform a water test on it. Fill the tank, let it sit for a day and then test all parameters (or take it to your LFS for testing) and check for tinted water. Hope this helps.


----------

